# Haunt Walls (Stone) - Legend of the Wood



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

This is our wall project for our 2009 haunt. We were looking for lightweight, low cost walls that had the feel and look of stone. The link below has the process of how we built it. Take a look and give us feedback.

For the future wall panels, we are thinking about adding Flame Retardant paint additive and also adding a drop panel mechanism.

The link is below:

http://www.legendofthewood.com/walldesign


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

It looks like it should store well and be strong enough to take some abuse. The surface finish can vary. I seen a red brick wall in your 2008 build link that I liked better but that is just a minor point. I had thought of using something simular for the base but putting on a layer of thin (1/2 in.) foam board. Then by using acetone or spray paint, create the irregular surface of stone. Allowing the the spray or acetone to eat into the foam, then painting with latex paint to get the color wanted. You have a good starting point there.


----------



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback "bone dancer". I was originally planning to add a layer of foam as well, but cost and durability came into play. Adding the foam would have increased my cost by $10 per section. Since I need around 25-30 panels, it was a significant cost increase. I was also concerned about the durability and storage as well.

But I definitely like the irregular surface affect that spray will give foam...

Thanks so much..


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I didn't know how many panels you were making and I can see with that many the cost per unite has to be watched. I have also noticed the cost of foam board may vary dramatically depending on where you are at. (4x8 1inch aprox $8

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13124

This bone pile project may be way over budget but worth a look as a possible add-on.

Anyway, Looking forward to seeing your end results.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I have been thinking about doing a castle or church facade to my home for my cemetery and this seems like a great way to have something sturdy and lightweight and reuseable. I love the lightweight of foam, but the durabilty sucks. This seems like a nice solution to my current problem. How difficult was it to route out the vertical groove lines? Also how are you connecting each 4x4 panel to make the 4x8 and what are you using for support? Just trying to fit this to my use. I think you did an excellent job and THANKS for putting up the how to


----------



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah I have seen varying prices on the foam. The bone pile looks like a cool idea, I may have to look into this... Thanks so much for the idea.


----------



## legendofthewood (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey turtle2778. Thanks for the reply and feedback. This is definitely sturdy and I believe it will store well when comparing to foam.

The horizontal lines were already there and I just sketched out the vertical lines and used a dremel tool to carve them out. The paneling that I used was soft and it was very easy to do with a grinding bit. 

I plan on using small hex bolts to connect the 4x4 panels into a 4x8 panel. I am going to drill holes in the 1x2 frame and bolt them together. I plan on using heavy plastic twist ties to connect the 4x8 panels. 

I have a free standing box frame that we built this year to support our tunnels. We built it out of 1x3 boards. I plan on using some of this to provide an overall structure. Since I am building halls, I will connect the walls across the top with 1x2's also. 

When I get more panels built, I will post some pictures of how I did this.

Did I answer your questions? Let me know if I need to clarify more.


----------



## waldiddy (Aug 4, 2008)

This looks fantastic, and relatively cheap. And, not terribly difficult (but looks can be deceiving). About how heavy would you guess 2 of your panels are when stacked one atop the other? 

Could you use these outdoors? 

I'm really tempted to try this, but one thing that makes me hesitate is storage! I bet I could easily use 22 or 24 of these, but finding room would be a challenge - we don't have a basement, just a garage which is already pretty full.


----------

